# Boston Acoustics VR1 worth upgrade to VR3?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

So about 6 months ago I purchased Boston Acoustics VR1 speakers as my mains since they were on sale. Now I've been doing reading and everyone just talks about how great VR2 and VR3 speakers are, but nothing about VR1 speakers. Is it really worth upgrading for me to VR2 or VR3 speakers?

Here is my current setup... VR1 mains, VR10 center, and plan on upgrading my surround CR67s to VRXs. Currently I live in an apartment so I can't have a sub, but will be purchasing a house and defiantly get a sub.

Is it really worth it for me to upgrade the VR1's? I've read that they are better for mids since they have 2 speakers dedicated for that purpose and the only advantage I see on the VR2 and VR3 is that they have 2 subwoofers for better bass. If I have a dedicated sub woofer, is that really necessary?

I probably watch movies and listen to music equally.


----------



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

While the VR1s are a good speaker for the money, the difference between the VR1s and VR3s is substantially noticeable. When researching for my VR3s, I started listening to all three of these and each step up in model number improved the soundstage, clarity and stability at higher volumes.

I felt the price difference between the VR2s and VR3s was small enough to save up a bit more for the VR3s. The VR3s also were clearly more accurate for two channel listening, IMO.

I would do some critical listening between the VR1s and others if you do consider it, but I would suggest jumping up to the VR3s if you're going stay with BAs for your mains. Also a consideration, you'll likely need to upgrade to a larger center such as a VR920, VRC or VR12 if stepping up to the VR2s or VR3s, the VR10 will likely struggle to keep pace with the others. I'm currently using a VR10 myself in my secondary setup and it's a solid center, but because of its size restrictions, it can only do so much.

Lastly, even with a bit more capable mains, I would strongly suggest incorporating a decent subwoofer for music as well as movies when you do move into a larger location. Don't skimp on the sub and save if you need to, it will be one of the biggest bangs for the buck in your system and you'll be kicking yourself shortly down the road if you don't... -TD


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!

I don't really know if the center speaker is completly accurate. From what I've been reading everyone has been saying that the VR10 is much better than the VRC. So I would to find a VR12 for a center, but I hear those are monsters. 

Also, any idea why I cant find any place that still sells VR3 speakers? Did BA just stop selling anything bigger than micro size?


----------



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

You're welcome, glad to help! 

While I don't doubt the VR10 being quite capable, like I mentioned, I own one and I'm quite pleased with it's performance based on it's size. Nevertheless, I can't see it keeping up with the VRC at higher volumes or in a larger setting.

The VR12 is a large center, so if size is an issue for you, you may need to keep the VR10 or look for a VR920, which is a step up from the VR10 and is larger width-wise, but has a lower profile compared to the VR12. There's a slight performance trade-off w/the VR920 as opposed to the VR12, but it's a solid center, too.

I believe BA stopped production of the VR series or has limited it drastically due to their newer product releases. I'm not terribly pleased with their focus on their Horizon series which is focused more on home decor integration. Their new E series speakers are impressive which I believe is a combination of their VR and VR-M lines with new styling, though they're quite expensive.

BestBuy Magnolia used to carry the VR line, so if there's one local to you, you may want to check that out. Online, I believe Audio Advisor still carries a few VR models. Other than that, eBay or AudiogoN is your best bet, plus you'll likely find a good deal if they're used but in good condition... -TD


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Since it's almost impossible to get my hands on the BA setup I would like. Is there another speaker setup that is a really good bang for the buck like the VR3 + VR12 + VRX setup? 

I've got an Onkyo SR605, do you know if that will handle the above setup without any issues (in case I do find what I'm looking for).


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I have the VR3's and center its a VR920 and I made a center out of a VR2, I also had a VRC and I sold it because it didn't have the output of my 920 at higher volumes, I guess you now that the VR1 its a two way and the VR3 its a 3 way and it plays at lower frequencies, I can use my VR3's without the sub and they do a really good job:T. 
if you are going to build a room later for your system I definitely buy the bigger towers for now and add the sub later:bigsmile:
Another speaker that you want to check out is the svs SCS-01 http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-scs01.cfm


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I have VR3s for mains with a VR1 as a center and a pair of VR1s as side surrounds. If you are able to locate some VR3s, and you _REALLY_ need another opinion and can't audition for yourself, I guess I could do some listening, though your opinion is what counts, not mine. I can tell you right of the bat that with a dedicated midrange driver, two 7" woofers, a larger cabinet, and a taller enclosure (putting the tweeter closer to ear height), the VR3s have all the advantages on paper. 

If you do get VR3s, keep a VR1 for use as a center, it'll do much better than any horizontal channel. Also, I would save the money you are thinking of spending on the surrounds upgrade and put it towards the mains or a subwoofer. Upgrading surrounds from a small bookshelf speakers to the VRX shouldn't really accomplish anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, you guys are awesome. 

I should probably try to find a pair of VR3's asap since they dont sell them anymore. I should have just done better research when buying my VR1s, ughh always something that comes and bites you in the butt later. 

So a VR1 as a center would even do a better job than a VR12? I would probably have to place it sideways and it would look funky. 

I did look at the 7.1 svs SCS-01 and those are really well priced, so would that setup compair to VR3 mains, VR1 center, and 4 CR67s surrounds? I'm asking since it's priced way cheaper than a the above BA setup.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

The whole point is *not* to place the center channel horizontally. A third speaker identical to your mains is the ideal center channel - in my case 40" would have been just a bit too tall and the VR3 is a bit too deep too, so I opted for the VR1 as my center channel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Well in that case I will just try to find a VR12 since I dont have room to have a speaker standing as high as a VR1 in front of my TV. 

Want to sell your VR3 speakers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Found some VR3s! come monday they are at my house


----------



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

Very cool! Definitely let us know your impressions once you get them set up, calibrate them and give them a good test run w/some movies and music... -TD

ps
The SVS set, while a decent set for the money, will not compete w/the VR setup you mentioned...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Should sound nice when I get everything all setup. I'm waiting on a VR12 to come in Monday, and I already have a box of 4 Bravo II's here (to match the VR tweeter). Yes the Bravo IIs have the VR tweeter, for some reason there are lots of people that think they dont (but it says so in the manual). 

I know that the Bravo II's don't have much bass (only down to 80Hz) but do surrounds need good bass? What's your opinion on using them as surrounds since they are so directional and I hear the ideal surround speaker is omnidirectional?

I didn't go with the VRX because I was told the sound is muffled, and everyone says the Bravo's have crystal clear sound.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I see you are selling your VR1s.....and then purchasing Bravo IIs for surrounds. I'd imagine what you will pay to have the Bravos shipped to you is just a little less than what you are asking for the V1s (can you see where I am going with this yet? :bigsmile. Why not just use the VR1s as your surrounds? They are a much better speaker in all regards, and take it from me, surround overkill - though not needed - makes you sleep better at nights. Then push your CR67s to rear surround duty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I see what you're saying. You think I'm asking too much for my VR1s though?

I already have the Bravo IIs at my house right now. Plus I want 7.1 surround so I got 4 bravo II's (in black, important to me) for $110 a piece. That was a smoking deal I found at an online store.

Basically everything is purchased already, what I dont have yet is in the mail. I dont have the room for 2 more big speakers in the rear of the room either, so I went with something I can mount on the wall. 

So what about the 80Hz that the Bravo IIs can only go down to? Probably not an issue for surrounds im guessing. 

So my setup is:

VR3's (mains)
VR12 (center)
4 Bravo II's (surrounds)


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Personally, I think the VR1s are worth more than $280. The VR line is discontinued and Boston's replacement lines aren't quite up to the same standard from what I have read. I'd imagine (hope) they are working on a new Reference series of speakers. 

Everybody has different tastes in sonic characteristics, but when I auditioned quite a few speakers hovering around the $1000 range, the Boston VR line clearly stood out to me as the best. VR3s are at the top of the line, but that doesn't mean the VR1s are chopped liver. Ultimately though, you'll get what the market is willing to pay.

Per som glowing reviews on this website, I'm going to listen to some Martin Logan speakers in the near future, but I can't say I'm optimistic that they will be able to overtake my preference from the VR3s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I understand the VR line is awesome. I do think the Bravo II surrounds should be part of this VR line but they arent since they are "multipurpose". I watch movies with my current speakers and it seems like the surrounds rarley get to be used. I just think having big VR1s is a big over kill since IMO surrounds get used a small fraction of the amount the mains and center is being used. I just like having the sound come in front different directions, so as long as its clear, im happy. Lots of people use the Bravo IIs as their main speakers and they say as long as you have a sub to handle everything below 80Hz, it's a great setup. So I'm thinking this setup I have will be great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I received my VR12 yesterday. Wow what a big difference. I wasnt really impressed with my sound setup until now. Even though its still the VR1 speakers with the CR67 surrounds it still is worlds of a difference (with the VR12). 

The VR3s arrived, i just need to go pick them up at my buddies house.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I just setup my VR3s and replaced the two rear CR67s with a couple of Bravo II's. Sounds very nice! I'm very happy with the sound, very clear and musical. I can definity tell a difference between the Boston Acoustics VR and the Kortec tweeter.

I have not had much time to test them out yet. So far though: I always test out my speakers with the movie Cars in HD since the sound is amazing. I did notice the movie had much better imaging, and low end.


----------



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

Good to hear, sounds like you're pretty pleased w/the changes. While the CR series don't sound bad, they lack some of the clarity and imaging the VR series are capable of. Even when comparing some CR65s with Boston Bravos I have, matched with a decent sub, it's no comparision which sounds more precise, throws a better soundstage and are better overall performers.

If you think the clarity and imaging is improved with movies, wait until you hear some of your favorite music with your new setup, you'll be even more pleased with your decision... :T -TD


----------

